# home made lighted nock



## doughboy4.6 (Sep 12, 2006)

I just wanted to share this video with all who wanted to try one but did not want to spend 10$ on one. I just made my 1st set of 3 and they work great. You can get the lights at walmart for 3$ all other stores were 4 so I hope this will help others as it helped me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMqLT-4ezzk&feature=related


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yep they work great...
reminds me.. I need make a few more


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

That is pretty damn cool, I am gonna make some of those.


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Does anyone know how heavy they are?


----------



## HUNTERBUTCH (Apr 20, 2008)

loweboats said:


> Does anyone know how heavy they are?


  It seems that the battery would add extra weight to the arrow. And does it affect the flight of the arrow


----------



## doughboy4.6 (Sep 12, 2006)

I shoot gold tip arrows out to 50 yards and I am still right on. My bow shoots 305fps ibo 275fps actual


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have been making them for a few years now. cheap and when done correctly work great. I have not noticed any difference in the flight of my arrows or my cousins arrows.
Here is a short clip of one of the first ones I made and put on one of my cousins arrows, no adjustments at all to the sights or rest. It wasn't as dark out as it seems in the video(used the video feature on my old digital camera), but it was dark enough to see the arrow from release to impact.


----------



## ohiobuckmaster (Jul 21, 2008)

seems easy enough....................


----------



## dhunter_83 (Aug 1, 2008)

i've been experimenting with this for awhile i have had problems with using just super glue on the light end i went to an epoxy and seemed to work great and they are great when videoing hunts really helps the cam pic up the shot especially in lower light conditions


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I made some of these yesterday. They work outstanding. Cost me 4 bucks per. I didn't glue the nock to the light, but rather let it float independently and actuate the light when acceleration occurs. 

Can't wait to watch one disappear deep into a bucks chest!!!!!


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I think they added 20 grns to my arrows


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

sdfsd............................


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

hellbilly said:


> I think they added 20 grns to my arrows


if they added 20 grams wouldnt you be able to compensate by using lets say a 100g broadhead instead of a 125g?


----------



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

where can you buy the light for this in the Detroit area ?? would a place like gander mountain carry them, and what is the actual name of the part that lights up.Thx Al


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Wal-mart carrys them


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

They are made by Thrill, for the nite lite bobers.


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

i forgot all about this video. i am going to the store 2maro to get some supplies


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

went out and got the stuff to make some. they are great. got three red and one green. paid 10$ total


----------

